# repacking swamp xl?



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

not tryin to sound stupid here guys........dont repacking jus make it quieter....or does it mess wit the flow n performance as well....??? Pulled my pops' guts outta his xl last night n they are nasty,clogged,n in need of a change...hmf doesn't sell repack kit for the xl for some reason? It sounds better without it. Will it hurt it to leave it unpacked so to speak?


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

?????? The swamp XL does not have packing. Or at least mine does not.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

That's what I was thinking


----------



## jmeier1981 (Aug 10, 2009)

Yeah if youve got anything other than metal in there than someone sold you the wrong pipe.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

would you mind posting pics of the baffles and such?
i suspect mine are clogged up somewhat.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

well i could have posted pics but soon as i got off work i cleaned her n unclogged her......i also pulled off some sort of fiberglass packing stuff from around the core.....it was raspy stupid loud before, now its more of a deeper rumble.....but none the less loud. i cant figure out why its sooooo much louder than my utlity series, since they say its supposed to be quieter??? hmmmmm. 

id love to trade my utility for a swamp series....his is the xl but any swamp series would suit me fine......i like mine but they dont make a snorkel adapter for it : ( 
any ideas on that gang??


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The Swamp Series does not have packing....the XL is more open and does not have all the same baffles as the regular SS.


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

so that would explain y its so raspy then lol.......boot u heard it live in person ha ha! any ideas on a exhaust snork for mine


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

CreepinDEEP said:


> any ideas on a exhaust snork for mine


You could always do something like this...Mine is a T4 ProCircuit, it is still removable...I bought an extra turn down tip for mine and I can switch between the snork or turn down


----------



## CreepinDEEP (Mar 22, 2010)

hmmmmmm.....if i could getsomeone to weld to my hmf aluminum tip i'd b in like flynn ha ha.....jus want a lil exhaust snork ha ha


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Is it aluminum or stainless? Just go talk to any exhaust shop they can hook you up


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

buy another end cap...then take some meaurements and have a muffler shop weld you a pipe on the end.


----------

